# need help for ATI RADEON update for OS 9.2.2



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm now searching ATI's last driver of RADEON 7000 ME for OS9.2.2 and find this Forum by Google search. 
I recently acquire SONNET G4 accelerator and put it on my G3MT/RADEON7000. After replacing CPU, some artificial vertical lines remain after quitting 3D application. 
(I already replaced original power Supply unit to newer 400w ATX PWU , added CPU and VC cooIing fans and odd vertical lines do not appear when I attach monitor to built-in monitor port, so I think there is ATI driver bug.)
I asked AMD tech support to send me the last driver for OS 9.2.2 by e-mail or putting it on their FTP site but they said that they won't since 7000 is discontinued product. So I need your help. 

Anyway, updata what I'm searching is "January 2005 ATI Retail Update for Mac OS 9.2.2" (ati-retail-9-2-2-jan2005.hqx). This file was posted to old ATI site on January 20, 2005, supports RADEON 9200 MAC EDITION, RADEON 7000 MAC EDITION and many other old cards. (I had believed Oct 2002 ATI Retail Update is last one, but there is one more update.) 

I guess many members of this forum still use RADEON 7000 ME PCI, so if you have any info about last update, let me know please. 

Followings are the notes of last update that I found on Internet; 
==================================================
January 2005 ATI Retail Update for Mac OS 9.2.2 
Requirements
*	Mac OS 9.2.2 ONLY
*	Power Macintosh computer with AGP or PCI slot
*	128MB of System Memory (RAM)
*	QuickTime 5.0 or higher

Supports
*	RADEON 9200 MAC EDITION
*	RADEON 9000 PRO MAC EDITION
*	RADEON 8500 MAC EDITION
*	RADEON 7000 MAC EDITION
*	RADEON MAC EDITION (AGP & PCI)
*	RAGE ORION
*	NEXUS 128
*	XCLAIM VR 128
*	XCLAIM VR (RAGE II/PRO)
*	XCLAIM 3D Plus
*	NEXUS GA
*	XCLAIM 3D (RAGE II/PRO)
*	XCLAIM GA

Download
*	Filename: ati-retail-9-2-2-jan2005.hqx
*	File Size: 2.6 MB
(Download time approximately 30 minutes at 28.8K.)
*	Posted: January 20, 2005
*	Release Notes

NOTE: This driver package does NOT include QuickTime. QuickTime 5.0 or higher is required for correct operation. If you require an update please download QuickTime 5.0 or higher from Apple.
===================================================
<http://web.archive.org/web/20050212132639/www.ati.com/support/drivers/mac/macos-jan-2005-update.html> 

I found above notes few days before, but now this URL directly jumps to AMD's present support page with massages now... sigh

Any info would be appreciated, 
CML


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I have an original CD for Radeon 9800Pro - if you think that this maybe compatible, I'll set up an ftp for you...


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

ArtistSeries , 

Thanks much for your quick reply and great help. 
I'm not sure the compatibility but I'd lilke to try it, if your CD includes installer for OS 9.x. 

CML


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if it will work but please check your PM...
I think that it was specific to the 9800 (yes it's an OS 9 version)


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

ArtistSeries, 

I try the patch but it does not work with 7000 unfortunately. 
The patch seems to be 9600 specified. 

Thanks much for your help, 

CML


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Went looking for my updated drivers file, but can't seem to locate it. I also looked on torrentz.com but no joy there either. I think mine was older than taht anyway. October 2002 seems to be the last one they show on their download support pages as well. Do the lines go away if you revert back to the original CPU? 

Their website is even less help than it used to be before the AMD takover.

I would suggest the direct approach, since they say they have web support for "Legacy" products when in fact they do not, as they provide no support prior to OS X. Call Head office and ask to talk to someone who looks after legacy product issues, since their web site is missing what you need to ask about.

Here is the info on HQ

Canada (ATI Headquarters)
ATI Technologies Inc.
1 Commerce Valley Drive East
Markham, Ontario
Canada L3T 7X6
Tel: 905 882 2600

Do not let them put you off by saying that you should be using Customer Care (web or phone). Explain politely that that has been tried and that the information is not available. Having their tech support refuse to do so because the product is discontinued is not correct customer service. They say they supply Legacy support in the form of downloads and a Knowledge Base, so the "discontinued" excuse is BS. You need to be told how to get the item you have the listing for, or an explanation that answers why a 2002 update is still available on their site, but not a 2005.


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

rondini, 

Thanks much for your searching driver and good advice. 

Yes, Oct 2002 ATI Retail update works well with original G3 ZIF (300MHz) and replaced B&W's G3 ZIF (400MHz). So I asked SONNET support about this issue. 
They gave me a lot of useful advice and suggested me to try last update Jan 2005 update for OS9.2.2. SONNET tech support is really friendly and reliable. 

I try to find drivers and documents for OS9.x but AMD seems to removed all of them from their web site. I think that is not correct customer service, as you said. (Apple stopped support prior to OS X but they still provide legacy files, such as system 6.0.7, OS9.x update and so on. Even Intel, they remain very old products' documents and updaters for their customers, such as Dayna's SCSI-Ethernet adapter updata. ) 

CLM


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for your big lead on the title of the file that you were looking for. i may have found something for you.

Have a look here see if you might find what you are looking for
Mac update Search

hope this helps


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

AquaAngel, 

I try MacUpdate search but unfortunately there is no file what i'm looking for. 

I'm still looking for it so please let me know if you find any info about Jan 2005 update . 

Thanks for your kind help, 

CML


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

i have the cd installation here of that 7000, with the os 9 and X version, but it last done in 2001, will look for an updated version.

I don't know if this may help, but i do have here a universal update 2004. I also do have the original CD installation if you also want it.

Here is a list of the goodies for your card only:


> RADEON 7000
> Added Advanced display controls - requires ATI Displays 4.4.x
> Fixed black screen display for ratiometric modes
> Fixed a bug with SONY DVI HDTV going black when switching modes
> ...


let me know if you want it.


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

AquaAngel, 

I'm interesting in 2004 universal update. It's newer than 2002 Retail update. 

BTW, I have October 2002 ATI Retail Update for RADEON 7000 and R7000-ROM-208 ROM update (includes ver 2.08 ROM for 9.2.2 & up and original ROM for 9.1 & 9.2.1). If you need those files, let me know. 

CML


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry bud, but looks like that everything is down the drain. all search that i have done for your file either leads here
Radeon

which makes it as a broken link
or the file is no where to be found. like i said in your email, i'll look in my old cds of back ups and will keep you up to date.

Hope the file i sent you work

best of luck


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

AquaAngel said:


> like i said in your email, i'll look in my old cds of back ups and will keep you up to date.
> 
> Hope the file i sent you work
> 
> best of luck


I've learned that Oct. 2002 and Jan. 2005 update for 9.2.2 are proper updates for OS 9.2.2. Because other update files were provided as 'application package' for classic environment of OSX. 
Thanks AquaAngel! 

Also I find that Oct 2002 update installs new "ATI Video Accelerator" extension file, and it causes odd vertical lines on Finder desktop. 
Odd lines disappear when I put "ATI Video Accelerator" off, but 2D performance deteriorates. 

I hope someone find Jan. 2005 update. 
CML


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

You may be a lucky person. I rebooted into OS 9 and I did install the Jan 2005 update but do not have the installer.

I have a 9600 so we used the same update, Now for the problem. I have a copy of my Extension folder from my 9 partition, so there should be something that you can use. It is zipped and is 40MB so email is out of he question.

Do you have a FTP and if not I do. PM me your email and we can connect. I am not sure if I have what you need but I did install that update.


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

ChilBear, 

Thanks for your great help about this matter! 

As you said in your mail, some files seem to be missing in your OS9 partition but I find those files are completely same files that "ATI Radeon 9200 - OS 9" installs to OS9.x. 
Your files work but do not solve odd lines issue. 

Did you experience same problem on your Classic Environment before? 
(Artificial vertical lines appear on Finder desktop after using 3D applications) 

CML

Some info for readers...

I got "ATI Radeon 9200 - OS 9" installer from 
<http://markbowers.org/cms/?q=node/180> 
That installer was made on Jul 22,2004. 

====================================
< Oct 2002 update installs followings >
ATI 3D Accelerator 5.0.4
ATI 8500 3D Accelerator 7.0.6 
ATI Displays 3.2
ATI Extension 2.8.7
ATI Graphics Accelerator 5.6.5
ATI Mac2TV™ Monitor 2.8.3
ATI Rage 128 3D Accelerator 6.4.6
ATI Radeon 3D Accelerator 6.4.6
ATI Resource Manager 3.1.4
ATI ROM Xtender 1.1.3
ATI Video Accelerator 4.8.7
ATI Video Digitizer 4.3.7
OpenGLRendererATI 1.3.3 
====================================
< ATI Radeon 9200 - OS 9 installs >
ATI 3D Accelerator 5.0.4 same version
ATI 8500 3D Accelerator 7.0.9 up from 7.0.6
ATI Displays 3.2 same version
ATI Extension 2.8.7 same version
ATI Graphics Accelerator 5.6.9 up from 5.6.5
ATI Mac2TV™ Monitor 2.8.3 same version
ATI Rage 128 3D Accelerator 6.4.7 up from 6.4.6
ATI Radeon 3D Accelerator 6.4.7 up from 6.4.6
ATI Resource Manager 3.2.1 up from 3.1.4
ATI ROM Xtender 1.1.7 up from 1.1.3
ATI Video Accelerator 4.8.7 same version
ATI Video Digitizer 4.3.7 same version
OpenGLRendererATI 1.3.5 up from 1.3.3 
=====================================
< ChilBear's files are >
ATI 3D Accelerator 5.0.4 same version
ATI 8500 3D Accelerator 7.0.9 up from 7.0.6
+ATI Driver Update 2.0.4 may not need
ATI Displays 3.2 missing? 
ATI Extension 2.8.7 same version
ATI Graphics Accelerator 5.6.9 up from 5.6.5
ATI Mac2TV™ Monitor 2.8.3 missing? 
* ATI Monitor 3.2.1 may not need for 7000
* ATI MPP Manager 1.2 may not need for 7000
ATI Rage 128 3D Accelerator 6.4.7 up from 6.4.6
ATI Radeon 3D Accelerator 6.4.7 up from 6.4.6
ATI Resource Manager 3.2.1 up from 3.1.4
ATI ROM Xtender 1.1.7 up from 1.1.3
ATI Video Accelerator 4.8.7 same version
ATI Video Digitizer 4.3.7 same version
OpenGLRendererATI 1.3.5 up from 1.3.3


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I looked for about 1 hour last night and also could not find any further updates.

Perhaps it is time to buy a newer card or one off eBay. As a last thought, have you deleted any preferences and / or rebuilt the desktop?

I tried. In OS 9 I was not doing 3D stuff just desktop graphics and surfing but moved from 9 to X full time about 2 years ago. Best of luck.


----------



## CML (Jun 16, 2007)

Again, Thanks much for your advice and help! 

I will do rebuilt desktop and delete prefs again. 

CML


----------

